# My bicycle got towed? and I'm not in the country at the moment



## MarkyMark (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello everyone thanks for the time to read this. 

Yesterday my bicycle got towed from the street... I live in Boston, Massachusetts. I suppose they broke the lock and took it.

I don't know what should I do? I'm not currently in the US. I will be coming back next week, but what should I do when I get there? I also have ways of calling into the US should I call somewhere/somebody?

Thank you.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Are you a fucking retard? Just continue wearing the helmet. Forget about the bike.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

MarkyMark said:


> Hello everyone thanks for the time to read this.
> 
> Yesterday my bicycle got towed from the street... I live in Boston, Massachusetts. I suppose they broke the lock and took it.
> 
> ...


Yes. It got towed. Look on Craigslist for the post to get it back. They'll have a lein on it until you can pay your parking tickets.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there any chance of you bringing back the "Funky bunch"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

how do you know it was towed and not stolen. If it was towed the BPD should know about it.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My apologies to anyone who now has this stuck in their head.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

maybe this'll help you with your bike finding! Good Luck


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sorry Mark. I took your bike for a fathers day gift for my old man, he's a Huffy buff. Tough shit.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Classic stuff


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Was that the bike with the missing seat? After the Pride Parade went thru you might not want it back....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I call BS! Who put this on here, chose the name MaHky MaHk, and pointed out that you have ways of calling the US while posting on masscops...hilarious! This is gold!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

The ip is from Panama. Maybe it's Noriega.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> I call BS! Which regular put this on here, chose the name MaHky MaHk, and pointed out that you have ways of calling the US while posting on masscops...hilarious! This is gold!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

shoulda had ya resident sticka on it


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> The ip is from Panama. Maybe it's Noriega./quote]
> 
> You think of Noriega. I think of...


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAH wasn't expecting this forum to be full of trolls +1 to all of you anyway, you made my crappy day slightly better. I just wanted to get some encouragement about what to do this has never happened to me, so I didn't knew how to react.



OCKS said:


> how do you know it was towed and not stolen. If it was towed the BPD should know about it.


Because the lady who lives in front of where I parked it was going gorilla all over it being there and was telling my roomates that she will call the police to get it towed if I didn't move it. And because the dumbass of my roommate lost the key it couldn't be moved

Thank you for the answer and thank all of you again for making me laugh. I truly didn't expect this love you all seriously.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Enough with posting the "Have you seen my bicycle?" flyers all over the place, pervert!


 




You're right


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

[quote








[/quote]

Hey, I don't care if the post is B.S. Any post that results in *LGriffin* posting pictures like this is A-Okay in my book.

Oh, and while we're at it, let's all sit back and enjoy this little classic shot:










In other words, *who gives a shit about the bike??? Let's just post pics of the real Marky Mark!*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who's gonna fess up to these shenanigans ?? This pretty much describes the thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

LECSniper said:


> PS. Thank you to the Mod that approved this. LMAO


That would be me.....I knew it had MC Gold written all over it.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

visible25 said:


> maybe this'll help you with your bike finding! Good Luck


 Are you sure it was towed, or did "Francis" take it? Just ask Large Marge. HA!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My eyes are bleeding. Who the fuck would tow a bicycle?










You would have been booted instead. Have your roommate check down at the Fidellis Way or Faneuil St projects. Bet there is a happy kid riding around on it while delivering crack to all the rich kids from Newton.

Oh and bring me back a Panama hat and some of Imelda's shoes. We just deleted a member who may be interested in buying a few pairs of 6" stiletto heals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Too bad EO wasn't around. He could of told us how they deal with illegal bike parking.in Canada. I bet he deals with some unusual shit up there.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> Too bad EO wasn't around. He could of told us how they deal with illegal bike parking.in Canada. I bet he deals with some unusual shit up there.


When the question was posed, my mind went immediately to EO. He certainly made his mark around here, eh.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LECSniper said:


> PFFFFTTTTTTT. I bet JaminJim was more of a cop than EO. Although I bet EO went to alot more underage drinking par-tays. Hayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

At this point I don't give a shit about the bike. I need more Chive to conteract the pictures of Marky Mark! #KCCO


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Today on chive was the first time that I have enjoyed "a womens point of view" in a long time!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I got in for the the Tattoos!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

SPINMASS said:


> Today on chive was the first time that I have enjoyed "a womens point of view" in a long time!


Was looking at that on the app earlier today.


----------

